# ULN2003 - Puerto paralelo - Motor PaP: Funciona esta interfaz?



## Cristian_Libres (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola a todos. Quisisera saber si esta interfaz sirve. Necesito controlar un solo motor paso a paso y para que no le pase nada a mi pc quisiera saberlo.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## JV (Feb 19, 2008)

Como servir sirve, pero de que potencia es el motor o cuanta corriente necesita? para ver si el ULN2003 te alcanza.

Saludos..


----------



## pepechip (Feb 20, 2008)

hola

pienso igual que el compañero JV, pero a parte de eso no es necesario que pongas los diodos 1n4148, en ese circuito la verdad es que no pintan nada.
Y el diodo zener tambien tienes que quitarlo y meterle los 12 V directamente, incluso aunque tu fuente de alimentacion no este estabilizada.

saludos


----------



## JV (Feb 20, 2008)

No me habia percatado del zener, no solo que no es necesario colocarlo, sino que ademas esta mal colocado.

Saludos..


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 20, 2008)

Error caballeros, el zener cumple funcion y esta bien colocado.

Cuando el darlington deja de conducir, sigue circulando corriente por la bobina solamente que ahora es a traves del diodo.  
Esta corriente va decayendo de acuerso a la resistencia e inductancia del bobinado y a la tension en extremos.
Colocando un diodo, como la caida sera ~0.8V  la corriente demorara un tiempo mucho mas largo que si se coloca un zener (como en este caso) con caida 12V (+ el diodo).
En el caso del motor PaP, a bajas vueltas no afecta, pero a medida que se aumente la velocidad tendra cada vez mas importancia.

Los diagramas son un ejemplo de cada caso, se excita una bobina ideal de 10mH (resistencia = 0 ) con un pulso de 300us,  puede verse que sin el zener la corriente en la bobina demora casi 4ms en extinguirse, mientras que con el zener no llega a 300us.

Con bobinas reales la diferencia no es tan grande, pero si se quiere que el motor trabaje a la mayor velocidad posible hay que usar el zener, e incluso, ya que los transistores del ULN2003 soportan 50V, ponerle uno de mas tension.


----------



## JV (Feb 20, 2008)

Gracias por sacarme del error Eduardo, al ULN2003 solo lo he usado con carga tipo rele con bajas frecuencias de trabajo.

Saludos..


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah!  ya que hablaste de relays.
Lo acostumbrado es un diodo entre extremos de bobina, es sencillo y anda perfecto, total como el intervalo entre cada actuacion es un siglo al lado del que lleva la extincion de la corriente, no afecta para nada. 
La  diferencia al usar un zener (se pone entre colector y emisor del transistor) esta en la estetica auditiva.  Con diodo,  el sonido en la apertura del contacto es mucho mas apagado que en el cierre,  en cambio con zener se siente un golpe seco y varonil.

Saludos.


----------



## Cristian_Libres (Mar 17, 2008)

gracias a todos. Lo probe asi tal cual y funciono de 10.
Muchas gracias realmente.


----------



## betoca125 (Abr 21, 2009)

muy buena información pero tendran el programa para controlar el motor desde la pc


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 21, 2009)

Yo tengo armado ese circuito sin diodos y anda perfecto lo use para controlar un motor de disketera vieja que es unipolar, te dejo los 2 programas que probe y andan bien para controlarlo y un esquema de conexiónes que no te lo puedo confirmar pero creo es el correcto.


----------



## Meta (Abr 22, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Error caballeros, el zener cumple funcion y esta bien colocado.
> 
> Cuando el darlington deja de conducir, sigue circulando corriente por la bobina solamente que ahora es a traves del diodo.
> Esta corriente va decayendo de acuerso a la resistencia e inductancia del bobinado y a la tension en extremos.
> ...



¿Ese programa es el http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/ltspice.jsp ?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 22, 2009)

Si


----------



## betoca125 (Abr 30, 2009)

gracias por el diagrama y programas biker2k3


----------



## sokoloko (Abr 30, 2009)

Otra cosilla Cristian,

Si ves que el 2803 se calienta, se pueden ponen varios en cascada, soldando directamente un integrado sobre otro y funcionan en paralelo.

Yo lo tengo asi y manejo PAP de hasta 4 A.

Saludos.


----------



## ing_njospina (Jun 21, 2009)

gracias por el dato


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 21, 2009)

sokoloko dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosilla Cristian,
> 
> Si ves que el 2803 se calienta, se pueden ponen varios en cascada, soldando directamente un integrado sobre otro y funcionan en paralelo.
> 
> ...



No es más fácil usar un par de TIP41C, TIP31C o alguno de esos?   

Además, que soldar uno encima de otro no es precisamente lo más correcto


----------



## betoca125 (Oct 22, 2009)

He conectado como aparece en el diagrama, pero con los motores que he probado solo giran hacia un lado, a que se debe eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2009)

betoca125 dijo:


> He conectado como aparece en el diagrama, pero con los motores que he probado solo giran hacia un lado, a que se debe eso.


Cambia por software el sentido de giro.


----------



## raulink (Oct 23, 2009)

debes tener la secuencia de giro, yo utilizo un vector donde almaceno las posiciones. Con un amigo realizamos un pequeño asensor utilizando el uln 2803 y te paso el programa desarrollado en vb 6.0 cualquier duda q tengan escribanme ...


----------



## betoca125 (Oct 30, 2009)

todo resuelto, gracias


----------



## fernandodiego (Ago 21, 2010)

hola como estan, soy nuevo en esto, estoy tratando de controlar 3 motores de impresora y me recomendaron el uln2003 o uln2803 el problema es que queme 2 del uln2003, no se por que tengo un tranfo de 12V e hice las conecciones coo estan en los diagramas....
Desde ya Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Si usas un trafo es lógico que quemes casi todo lo que conectes.
Necesitas una fuente de alimentación en contínua, no una de alterna como un transformador.


----------



## fernandodiego (Ago 23, 2010)

Estoy tratando de hacer un control numerico, te agradezco la ayuda....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Un trafo no es una fuente.
Un trafo da alterna, una fuente da continua. Las cosas de continua se queman en alterna.


----------



## josb86 (Ago 27, 2010)

tengo una pregunta, tengo un motor pap que le quite a una impresora hp el motor segun las características dice que traba a max 24V 7,5grd paso 13ohm en el embobinado, este motor lo estoy manejando con un pic y un uln2803A este ultimo segun la hoja de datos trabaja con 30V DC  en la entrada (pin 10) a 500mA, bueno probé el motor con un post que hizo tomasito para ver el la disposición de los cables y el voltaje al cual podía trabajar el motor y el motor trabaja a 12 voltios o por lo menos se mueve el problema es que el uln se calienta mucho parece que estuviera en corto o algo asi ¿eso es normal?


----------



## fernandodiego (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola josb86, me parece que la mayoria de los motores de impresoras funciona con fuentes de 12 a 17V y 500mA, un problema que tuve es comectar mal el puerto paralelo y se me quemo 2 intengrados uln2003


----------



## raulink (Sep 17, 2010)

Claro que funciona, como se dijo anteriormete, este integrado soporta hasta 250mA. 
Probé en un prototipo este circuito en una impresora antiiiiiigua, una Epson LX300, y funciona al pelo, el circuito que utilicé es es siguiente para motores unipolares.


----------



## alexoes8 (Oct 15, 2010)

holas soy nuevo espero me colaboren mi prble es el siguiente, estoy armando i router y utilice un esquema usando buffer de 3 estados para el puerto paralelo y de driver un uln 2003, funciono bien, pero quise manejar mas potencia asique use una tarjeta de ina fotocopia que tenia botada por ahi, y estudie los datasheet adaptando als salidas  del 74l244 sla 7026, con un motor de 24v y 3a funciono bien, pero con otro motor mas rapido se me quemaron los 74ls244. mi pregunta que proteccion puedo ponerle a los 74ls2444...? des de ya gracias


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

> con un motor de 24v y 3a funciono bien, pero con otro motor mas rapido se me quemaron los 74ls244.



y como le hiciste???

el 74ls244 maneja max 5v y como 10mA (no recuerdo la exactitud pero muy debajo de  24v y 3A)

podrias subir el esquema que utilizaste...



> adaptando als salidas del 74l244 sla 7026,


no entiendo las siglas als y sla...

***evita usar lenguaje sms o chat es una norma del foro...


----------



## alexoes8 (Oct 16, 2010)

Perdon quise decir las salidas del 74ls245 a los ingresos del SLA7026, que en la plaquetade este integrado benia con unas compuertas inversoras(la plaqueta es de una vieja fotocopiadora).y la imagen es la siguiente


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

mmm...

si el motor es unipolar pondria el 74245 y unos transistores mosfet de mas amperes como el irfz44n directamente al motor

pero se ve complejo sin saber si puedes motificar el software, y sin saber si forzasamente  tienes que utilizar la tarjeta de la fotocopiadora...


----------



## alexoes8 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pues si es muy dificil conseguir ese integrado sla7026, por aqui.Ademas el circuito ya esta armado y protegido, en cambion con los mosfet metocaria armar la plaqueta poner proteccion pa que no se me queme el integrado 74l244, o si por ahi tienen un diagrama hecho y mu seguro pues a buena hora se los agradeceria mucho.
A me surgio otro problema arme el circuito de comunicacion del puerto paralelo pero esta vez utilice el 74ls245, lo coloque lo pus para ver si funciona pero, no no funciono lo probe y lo probe, pero al pareser se quemo el integrado nose prorque( solo use ledes como esta en el diagrama que te envie)


----------



## Meta (Oct 16, 2010)

Ver manual puerto paralelo Visual Studio .net


----------



## joako123987 (May 9, 2011)

hola,tengo un monton de impresoras y me gustaria si se puede usar los motores con las logicas para reprogamar..tengo ganas de hacer un efecto deiluminacion sacan pero manual,tipo con joystick para dirigir la luz..soy muy novato en electronica,pero me defiendo,se de electricidad,no se si sirve pero bue,es lo que hay...desde ya gracias...pd:si se puede usar algun programa diganme cual porque no tengp la menor idea.


----------



## lubeck (May 10, 2011)

> ... las logicas para reprogamar..


 
No lo creo...  



> tengo ganas de hacer un efecto deiluminacion sacan pero manual,tipo con joystick para dirigir la luz..soy muy novato en electronica,


 
busca temas como:

Motores Paso a Paso
Puentes H
Microcontroladores (escoje algun lenguaje como Basic C o Asm)
sofware recomendado Picbasic Pro o CCS (Basic y C Respectivamente,Asm ni idea cual esta bueno)

mmm.. yo creo que con eso tienes para entretenerte un buen rato....


----------

